# Stop telling me what channel i"m on



## tadtv (May 12, 2009)

I can't stand how XM keeps telling me what channel I'm listening to. If I want anything other than music- I'll tune into FREE FM radio. I'm payin g for music not blah blah. Have you ever been really into something and alone comes a ad for another channel or a DJ voice and WHAM- whips you right out that moment. I love paying to get pissed off. I've cut my listening way back because of this.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Slacker.com


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I see nothing wrong with having a dj talk once in a while. They do talk to much anymore but i enjoy having some come on and update with the latest updates with my fav artists and new albums coming out and other music news related to the station im listening to.

If im on the 80s then i dont want to hear about 50s artists or sports news. 
Slacker is great its the only place i get to listen to some of my fav artists. there are very few christian rock / metal stations around. 
BUt i do enjoy satellite radio as well and anything to combat stupid fm radio. 

I cant stand when i get in a car thats not mine and i have to listen to just FM radio. ITs to the point where they play commercials all the time and talk for hours. And every morning its the same 1 song then 10 minutes of talk then 1 song.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

ibooks - I don't think tad's referring to DJs talking. I like a small dose of live human once in a while too. But some of the XM stations are constantly self promoting with canned "spots", sometimes every other song. The 80s channel is REALLY bad about this. 

BPM seems to have handled this in a more clever way - they overlay someone singing "B.P.M ...Sirius XM" right into the song such that it sounds like part of the song. Could be really annoying but it's done so well that I don't find it bothersome.

I tried Slacker Radio. On the plus side, the sound quality is excellent, and the level of control is great. But Ads ... eek! And the dance music selection is terrible and outdated compared to what's on XM.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

djrobx said:


> ibooks - I don't think tad's referring to DJs talking. I like a small dose of live human once in a while too. But some of the XM stations are constantly self promoting with canned "spots", sometimes every other song. The 80s channel is REALLY bad about this.
> 
> BPM seems to have handled this in a more clever way - they overlay someone singing "B.P.M ...Sirius XM" right into the song such that it sounds like part of the song. Could be really annoying but it's done so well that I don't find it bothersome.
> 
> I tried Slacker Radio. On the plus side, the sound quality is excellent, and the level of control is great. But Ads ... eek! And the dance music selection is terrible and outdated compared to what's on XM.


There are no ads if you subscribe or have the Slacker player (I have the player and use it for playback). I fired XM recently and Slacker is the replacement.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

My hope is that slacker will get better with time. I think they are always adding new artists to the line up. I think that sirius xm and slacker combined is a great combination of the 2.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

If I only listened to music my Slacker would eliminate my XM accounts. What really bothers me is the excruciatingly long commercials during O&A in the mornings. They got smart and run some rerun stuff during a few of the longest breaks, but the commercials in general still bug me on a paid service. I suppose I'd be paying even more if there were no ads though.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> If I only listened to music my Slacker would eliminate my XM accounts. What really bothers me is the excruciatingly long commercials during O&A in the mornings. They got smart and run some rerun stuff during a few of the longest breaks, but the commercials in general still bug me on a paid service. I suppose I'd be paying even more if there were no ads though.


I'm not sure what you consider long commercial breaks, but on the Stern channels, they do about 5-6 commercials each hour, so I assume that there is a similar commercial load on the O&A show. That's a whole lot less than the 20+ minutes of commercials that run on commercial broadcast radio. Besides, for those types of shows, they couldn't do 4-5 hours straight through each day without taking short breaks about once an hour.


----------



## BosHawk (Jul 24, 2007)

I hate the station identifications as well. They are like the visual 'bugs' on tv channels. CW, TNT, TBS, Speed and others are especially bad. Where do I sign the petition to get rid of these things.

Thanks...


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

BosHawk said:


> I hate the station identifications as well. They are like the visual 'bugs' on tv channels. CW, TNT, TBS, Speed and others are especially bad. Where do I sign the petition to get rid of these things.
> 
> Thanks...


Amen brother! I was watching soccer on ESPN. The ESPN scroll was running on the bottom. Top right hand corner had a "Bud" logo. Left hand corner had score box. Um......why not fill up the sides too. This way my screen becomes even smaller!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

If you watch Speed they have an ad for Wrecked that is so loud when a show comes back on that you can't even hear the audio of the show you are watching. Someone should be fired for it.

O&A can go for an hour or more with no ads but around 9am EST they take a good 20 minute break, used to be to switch studios but now they don't do that and still take a long break.

Anyway back on topic, which I wasn't even on, I'd love to know the justification for the station identifiers. I know on terrestrial radio is required to do station identifiers so I assume Satellite has to also.


----------



## BosHawk (Jul 24, 2007)

The 'Wrecked' promo crap appeared so often during Spanish Grand Prix that I hope Speed got lots of phone calls crying foul.


----------



## theshoehorn (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been listening to XM for years, mainly Octane (back when it was Squizz) and enjoy the DJs and the channel IDs. They usually are entertaining, and I was even put off when they reduced them after the channel mashing.


----------

